# ICH and potassium permanganate



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Where can I get some just to keep on hand for the next battle with it. Thats I just got over fighting it for a month and a half.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you tried aquarium salt and raising your water temp to 86+? It works for me. And short term, (long enough to kill all the ich) didn't harm any of my plants except my moss'. And it's MUCH cheaper then anything else you might find.
________
Vaporizer Reviews


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

86F and UV sterilizers will do the trick..
PP is used because it's a fairly cheap treatment. Not sure how safe it is though.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Plants can tolerate PP very well. I use them to disinfect new plants. They will kill snails, bugs, etc. and supposedly snail eggs. What I found is that PP stains, especially snail eggs. So I soak new plants in a strong PP solution (deep dark purple) for about 10-15 minutes and then rinse in water. PP will stain snail eggs so well, that you can easily spot them to remove them or the leaves they are attached to. Afterwards, I soak the plants in a solution of water and dechlor. Dechlorinator neutralizes PP.

I just have never used it to kill ich, but I know of a similar story with a pleco breeder placing cardinals in his tank, which killed everything in his tank. He did the same thing and just dosed the tank with PP with the remaining living fish. The results was no more fish deaths. He plans to dose the tank with PP with more cardinals he intends to buy.

PP is rather expensive, because it comes in a large container. Fortunately, only a few granules are required for dosage. Unfortunately, PP does not dissolve well. It's best to put some granules in a container and then pour water into it. Just pour about 1/2 the container in your tank or whatever you want to disinfect. Add more water in the original container, which should dissolve more of the PP granules.

You can find PP in a hardware store, near the well or hot water treatment section. I purchased mine at Ace hardware.


----------

